# how to put on a dip belt



## IJ300 (Apr 1, 2006)

I've been dipping with a belt for almost a year, but I always wondered if I put the belt on correctly.  I usually clip a carabiner to both ends of the belt so it is secure around my waist, then I take the end of the chain and put it in the weight plates, and finally clip the end of the belt to the other side.  This way works, but is there a way to do it without the carabiner?  I've seen people put the belt on differently and it's bothering me.


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 2, 2006)

I don't really understand exactly what you're asking... I can't think of a way you could use it without the carabiners... I think I do it the same was as you, I attach the carabiner to one end, then put the weights on the chain, then connect the other carabiner to the other end... The weights hang down ~2-3 feet from my waist.


----------

